# A few things I've done....



## zbhover (Dec 28, 2007)

Hello everyone I just thought that I would post a few pictures off some of the stuff I have turned. I started turning when I was about 10 when my dad got a cheap Menards Lathe, I am a self taught turner and latter on bought a Jet mini lathe and a bed extension. I am now 22 and haven't done alot of turning lately, just a few pulleys for hovercrafts..... 

The first picture is actually the first thing I ever turned. Its just a small pot I turned from a cedar 4x4, I actually still have it laying around somewhere.

The second picture is of the first pen I ever turned. I didn't know about all of the pen kits out there, that is what got me to buy my Jet Mini lathe, since then I have made lots and lots of pens and kind of got burnt out on them.


Pictures 3-7 are some other pens I've made.

Picture 8 is the first open segmented piece I made. I actually made it from some Poplar that I got from som old pallets.

Picture 9 is a open segmented and normal segmented latern I made from walnut and maple

Pictures 10-12 are some small open segmented candle holders that I have made. I have made and sold lots of these.

Pictures 13 and 14 are two segmented lamps I made. One walnut and maple the other is mehogany that was actually door trim from a 100+year old factory.

picture 15 is of the first two bowls that I made, also from the above mehogany.

Pictures 16 and 17 are a cherry bowl that I made. Someone cut this tree down and I saved a couple pieces and dried them in a microwave.

The last picture is a piece that I copied. My aunt has a old victorian house and one of these was missing from her stair case. The copy came out very close, I did this by hand, not with a duplicator. Now that she got the other 4 cleaned up and this one stained to match you can't tell the difference.

Well thats it for now, let me know what you guys think....


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forum zbhover very nice work.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. Those are some great turnings. Look forward to more.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Very nice work Zach. Thanks for posting them. I'm glad to what you have accomplished in your 22 yrs.  
If I am every over your way, can I get you to take me a ride in your hovercraft?


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Good looking work Zach. You did yourself proud.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

WOW young man, what else can I say except please start taking a few photographs during the making of future turnings, in spite of my 74 years, I've only recently started turning pens but hope to progress with help from guys like you.


----------



## zbhover (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks for all the compliments!!!!

I get bad at taking pictures of my projects sometimes.... I have quite a few things that I've made that I never got a picture of becuase I just got caught up in making it that I forgot I guess... I'll have to get better at that....

Thanks again....


bye


----------

